# cliente irc en gentoo

## alzania

irc://irc.gentoo.org/gentoo-es

Pregunta 1 como puedo acceder a este servidor de irc desde la terminal. que aplicacion tengo que instalar?

Pregunta 2 ace falta registrarse?Last edited by alzania on Tue Jan 18, 2011 10:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## agdg

irssi

Además tiene soporte para temas y scripts

----------

## JotaCE

 *alzania wrote:*   

> irc://irc.gentoo.org/gentoo-es
> 
> Pregunta 1 como puedo acceder a este servidor de irc desde la terminal. que aplicacion tengo que instalar?
> 
> Pregunta 2 ace falta registrarse?

 

Estimado :

Intena hacer que tus titulos de tus post. en este foro sean algo mas dscriptivos.

Te invito a leer las normas de foro -----> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-378005.html

----------

## johpunk

clientes irc en gentoo tienes varios, irssi weechat xchat konversation kvirc

----------

## agdg

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> clientes irc en gentoo tienes varios, irssi weechat xchat konversation kvirc

 

Busca un cliente irc que pueda usarse en una terminal. Tan solo irssi y weechat cumplen con los requisitos.

----------

## upszot

yo uso centerim que ademas desde la misma aplicación podes configurar el msn /icq / yahoo / aim / jab / irc

saludos

----------

